

Cliquefy – App-free photo streams. Share a link. Anyone can post - sunpazed
http://cliquefy.com/

======
sunpazed
I've started a HN stream,
[http://cliquefy.com/i6S4EC1n6oO](http://cliquefy.com/i6S4EC1n6oO) \- say
hello from your mobile device!

